# CPT code 76645 and 76942



## Monika Liddle (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello,

A physician performs an ultrasound of the breast to identify the area of concern. Once identified he preps the skin and then makes a small surgical incision. Under ultrasound guidance he places the biopsy device. Can both 76645 and 76942 be billed?.

Thank you for your help.

Monika


----------



## drsnpatil (Aug 30, 2011)

*Ultrasound*

Only 76942............



Monika Liddle said:


> Hello,
> 
> A physician performs an ultrasound of the breast to identify the area of concern. Once identified he preps the skin and then makes a small surgical incision. Under ultrasound guidance he places the biopsy device. Can both 76645 and 76942 be billed?.
> 
> ...


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 30, 2011)

I feel that since they are separate exams and not bundled according to the CCI edits that you can charge for the 76645 also.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Aug 30, 2011)

Monika Liddle said:


> Hello,
> 
> A physician performs an ultrasound of the breast to identify the area of concern. Once identified he preps the skin and then makes a small surgical incision. Under ultrasound guidance he places the biopsy device. Can both 76645 and 76942 be billed?.
> 
> ...



localizing the area of concern is part of guidance.  Do not code 76645 unless it is a separate diagnostic ultrasound that then prompted the need for a biopsy.


----------



## Monika Liddle (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ultrasound*

I feel I should not be billing the 76645 because the pt had a previous US and that is the reason the pt is havign the biopsy. One of my physicians states he was told at a conference that he could and should be billing both. Does anyone have anything in writing indicating we should or should not bill the 76645.

Thanks for your help.


----------

